# UK people, make yourself known!



## euphoria

Anyone from the UK here? I have seen about 1 million Americans but about 2 people from our side of the pond.

I'd probably be willing to meet up with a few of ya at some point. To what purpose, I have no idea.


----------



## whynot

I've not posted anything on here before, but thought I'd say hello as I am from Merry England. So, uh... Hello


----------



## Fairyxo

I'm from the UK, but I haven't been here too long x]


----------



## spoz

Yeah me too, British.. Just thinking how hard anxiety is in our culture and wandering if any other brits were out there.


----------



## Meee

Yeah, i'm British. There's actually quite a few people from the UK on here.


----------



## stardog99

.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

_*I like the Brits :yes Sorry, I'm American :hide*_


----------



## whynot

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> _*I like the Brits :yes Sorry, I'm American :hide*_


I'd like to say I like Americans... I like Americans.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful




----------



## euphoria

stardog99 said:


> Hey, I too am a subject of her maj.....
> 
> Anyone from the South here? Hants/Surrey specifically?


I'm from Herts, if that counts.


----------



## jonesy0039

im from the UK 



> Anyone from the South here? Hants/Surrey specifically?


im not, im from Liverpool but my mate moved up here from Surrey


----------



## march_hare

Hullo!


----------



## seanybhoy

Blah !


----------



## WAYNEE

birmingham here.just joined.


----------



## timmytim7

hello i am from the uk too


----------



## Tmeister

just joined  Liverpool here


----------



## jonesy0039

Tmeister said:


> just joined  Liverpool here


 where abouts in liverpool? im from huyton myself


----------



## Rhydian

Im a welshman


----------



## solitarymonkey

woop!
northampton(ish)


----------



## Tmeister

jonesy0039 said:


> where abouts in liverpool? im from huyton myself


North Liverpool


----------



## companioncube

bournemouth/london


----------



## lucyinthesky

South East England


----------



## Black_Widow

South-East London, UK.


----------



## Metal_Heart

I'm from the North Wales / Cheshire area!


----------



## Madison_Rose

*waves* Glasgow here. Are me and seanybhoy the only Scots?


----------



## Fairyxo

Madison_Rose said:


> *waves* Glasgow here. Are me and seanybhoy the only Scots?


I live in Scotland, but i'm originally from England. Me and my fiancé moved here in August 2007.


----------



## radicalA

nottingham.


----------



## xLinnyx

From Lincolnshire


----------



## Francis

*Hi all

Is there anyone here, as I am, from Tunbridge Wells or nearby.

Love and Hugs ><

Francis *


----------



## Snow Bunny

Woo Middle England here!


----------



## SteC

Hi,

From Liverpool!


----------



## joe111

im from the uk too.


----------



## Symon

Chesterfield


----------



## jellybelly

Middle England here.


----------



## Manc87

Manchester here!


----------



## randomname

> northampton(ish)


Represeeeent.


----------



## Meee

jellybelly said:


> Middle England here.


Where abouts in the middle?


----------



## jellybelly

Meee said:


> Where abouts in the middle?


The Shire of Oxford.


----------



## bezzelrock

east midlands here *waves*


----------



## Symon

bezzelrock said:


> east midlands here *waves*


Only just down the road from me then

Paul


----------



## lb756

Born in North Wales, home is Merseyside, my university residence is in South East London (Catford, the place the damned call home).


----------



## euphoria

Some of you from the UK may be interested in what I have planned:

deleted


----------



## joe111

london here


----------



## socially inept

hey, im from the uk

liverpool, scouser, evertonian


----------



## lucyinthesky

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/english-sa-sufferers/ 
^ Join it if you're english


----------



## tomm87

Sheffield, and occasionally N. Lincolnshire


----------



## Banzai

London


----------



## TheGecko

I'm from Nottingham and spend term time at Lincoln.


----------



## RedStarCharlie

Northern Ireland


----------



## lastofthekews

Leicester, but work in Northampton.


----------



## mighty atom

I'm on the south coast - Hampshire....


----------



## Hysteric

Sunny old Essex.


----------



## Johnii

West Midlands here!


----------



## googleamiable

essex too


----------



## Hysteric

michael1 said:


> essex too


Where abouts?


----------



## My911GT2993

South West
woop woop!!


----------



## noRby

I'm from South London ^_^


----------



## Indigo Flow

Essex/London


----------



## Emerald3

Cambridge (for uni)


----------



## markx

I'm in Don... don't-want-to-post-it-as-one-word-because-the-other-person-from-here-might-find-it-in-a-search-and-get-scared... caster.


----------



## Rixy

Im from around the east midlands. (Not going to say where though )


----------



## Rixy

Jigirk said:


> I'm in the UK too...
> I don't want to talk or meet up with any of you though! :hide:


Now we're all terribly offended :afr


----------



## Barry Egan

Wolverhampton


----------



## Emerald3

Jigirk said:


> I'm in the UK too...
> I don't want to talk or meet up with any of you though! :hide:


Why not :b


----------



## Zombie Sheep

Hi!

I'm from Suffolk. Probably the only one on here. Not many people round here use the interweb much. Plus having six fingers on each hand makes it difficult to type sometimes.


----------



## missmeet

Glasgow


----------



## googleamiable

markx said:


> I'm in Don... don't-want-to-post-it-as-one-word-because-the-other-person-from-here-might-find-it-in-a-search-and-get-scared... caster.


Doncaster?


----------



## markx

^ Shhhhh, someone might hear you!


----------



## Banzai

markx said:


> I'm in Don... don't-want-to-post-it-as-one-word-because-the-other-person-from-here-might-find-it-in-a-search-and-get-scared... caster.


:lol


----------



## Paper Samurai

West Midlands


----------



## Meee

East Midlands here.


----------



## googleamiable

londoners speak up


----------



## Chris1987

Edinburgh


----------



## Arel

The land of Scots
:door


----------



## Tresmius

Glasgow.


----------



## lb756

Born in Rhyl in North Wales, now home to all the dossers and druggies the North-West has to offer, lived there for 15 years, moved to Southport, still live there, but I am down in SE London (Lewisham) during university.


----------



## Procrastinator

Born and bred Yorkshire


----------



## toffee

I've lived in Liverpool all of my life :]


----------



## Cyrus

I'm in Nottingham .


----------



## Lex Love

I am form the UK Milton Keynes


----------



## chibimarukochan

London, South-East.


----------



## chanel

hi, im from london, south west


----------



## march_hare

From Bournemouth, but living in London.


----------



## miniman45

Stoke, UK lonely as hell


----------



## rincewind

Near Glasgow.


----------



## TheGecko

Cyrus said:


> I'm in Nottingham .


Hi Cyrus, I'm from Nottingham too (but in Lincoln for university most of the time now)


----------



## RayOfLight123

Hi..Im from Essex


----------



## semidetached

Brighton here


----------



## Stargirl09

I'm from Bradford in West Yorkshire near Leeds. Maybe we can all meet up sometime in the future? We'll keep it open, I've just joined so hopefully I'll get to know some of yous better first...


----------



## extrovertyish

*Sarf Wales Boy*

Ive been living in same place in South Wales for 4 - 5 years now, made 1 friend in all that time, not had a proper [email protected]#g for years neither. Im just cruising through the crowd (avoidant dedication). Still youve got to larf eh, oh yeah Ive got OCD too which went global so I had a breakdown and that (as you do):falland couldn't do anything without counting and [email protected]#t and would take 45 minutes to get into/out of bed which was interesting. Still through no hard work on the part of my crap local mental health services, I came up with my own technique (for the OCD) which now means I can have half a life:teeth Quality! Anybody else my age (bearing in mind I'm 21 in my head:roll but secretly 34 in the actual reality thingy) allways think that thier SA was just 'bad shyness' or perhaps that you knew something was wrong but only recently discovered that there's an actual name for your problem? I only realised recently and then relised why I couldn't get laid or ask a girl out for a date unless I was langers (I've had some luck though) unfortunately A: I can't drink anymore (one week hangovers frought with crushing anxiety) and B: I've got social Anxiety - I'm actually an extrovert though it's just the barrier of SA that's cramping my style. Anyway, anyone in in Sarf Wales want to chat - as you can tell I'm not short of a word or two Oh yeah, I'm on sertraline too and it makes me 2 stone too heavy and sweat like a **insert un PC thing here (or just a swear)** .

DISCLAIMER
If any of this sounds like the ramblings of a madman it's just because I've only got myself to talk to 90% of the time, you know the score:yes


----------



## lastofthekews

Leicester


----------



## radge

Edinburgh


----------



## nemesis1

Hull, East Yorkshire here


----------



## leonardess

I don't give a rat's *** who was the ninth Time Lord. 

David Tennant, first, last, and always.


----------



## scott82

Edinburgh, Scotland


----------



## Emo kitty

am from Scotland


----------



## kingfoxy

im from lanarkshire in scotland :um


----------



## buttonmoon

*hi*

:boogie hellooo lancashire lass here :yes


----------



## bfree15

Hi just joined yesterday - I was a Londoner (South East) until I moved to Norfolk (East Anglian) 3 years ago. 
Not loving all this snow btw


----------



## matt shy guy

im a kent guy


----------



## matt shy guy

*uk*

yea im from the uk kent


----------



## JimJamJaaames

Isle Of Man, UK


----------



## pete69

euphoria said:


> I'm from Herts, if that counts.


ESSEX here,not to far from you euphoria-what part of herts? im in sunny wickford/basildon.

p.s just saw my location on left-but yeah still essex


----------



## mooncake

I'm from the South East (Kent), but I live up in the north (Hull) during term time. :yes


----------



## mumof3boys

UK Hull here.. Hi all, fortunately have not got SA myself but my two teenagers have been diagnosed with it, thought this site might give me more insite to what they have to endure on a daily basis


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I can see scotland from my window but I'm across the water. I'm from the republic. I'm out, unless I can build a vessel worthy and true, then I could sail right over to you, ARRRGHHH! (Don't worry I'm not really a pirate)


----------



## revai

Zombie Sheep said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm from Suffolk. Probably the only one on here. Not many people round here use the interweb much. Plus having six fingers on each hand makes it difficult to type sometimes.


<Also from Suffolk


----------



## AlexR

I live in Surrey and occasionally Oxford.


----------



## Darkhadia

I live in NW, near Liverpool and Chester ^^


----------



## leonardess

No more David Tennant as Dr. Who - boo hoo hoo!


----------



## TheWeirdOne

Paper Samurai said:


> West Midlands





Johnii said:


> West Midlands here!





Sabu said:


> Another Brummie here.





WAYNEE said:


> birmingham here.just joined.


 Yeahh Bwoii me to (H) Solihull in Birmingham myself x) alot more west midlanders then i thought there would be


----------



## low

I'm from Newcastle.


----------



## My911GT2993

:evilHello and good day to you sir. I am the weakest link, goodbye.


----------



## thorleyart

i live in sunny Bradford, if anyone want s to chat PM me


----------



## RayOfLight123

Essex!


----------



## Jonno1988

Cornwall. Love the beaches.


----------



## That guy over there

West London here :teeth


----------



## Rossy

Scotland here.


----------



## Tom1210

Im from Wales, any other Welsh on here? Lol.


----------



## jaos0

Hi, I currently live in Milton Keynes.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

TheWeirdOne said:


> Yeahh Bwoii me to (H) Solihull in Birmingham myself x) alot more west midlanders then i thought there would be


One more here!


----------



## girlinwinter

I'm in the UK.


----------



## Resonance

<-Newcastle


----------



## SIM 83

Hi there!  I'm in Rotherham.


----------



## facade047

Brum


----------



## Ashhh

Near London.


----------



## Cyrus

Nottingham! But you already know that .


----------



## fantasticxfoxkins

Teessider... unfortunately.


----------



## AndyG91

Brighton


----------



## MaddyRose

I'm in Canada but I always thought I saw a lot of people from the UK on here :b I'm curious, how does your guys' experience with SA in the UK compare with being in North America, if you've been to both?


----------



## DiscoEnergy

I am from Bromley,UK just joined


----------



## Lex Love

Milton Keyes UK here


----------



## silent but not deadly

Nuneaton, the epicenter of boredom!


----------



## Lex Love

Black_Widow said:


> South-East London, UK.


Hey the South-East of England is such a vast area, what part in the South East are you?


----------



## Alienvessel

DiscoEnergy said:


> I am from Bromley,UK just joined


I'm in Bromley too, strange.:b


----------



## NmE

Cyrus said:


> Nottingham! But you already know that .


Im from Nottingham too


----------



## Cyrus

NmE said:


> Im from Nottingham too


Geraht! yalrite midduck, code today intitt? Needa gerra scarf on eya like!


----------



## notna

Scotland


----------



## NmE

Cyrus said:


> Geraht! yalrite midduck, code today intitt? Needa gerra scarf on eya like!


yalrite soz for replyin late dint see ur post till now  rite code innit atm  it best be warmin up soon - this bloody code winds well annoyin!


----------



## blaidddrwg

Hi I'm from wales but have just moved to hertfordshire and dont know anyone here at all. If theres anyone one near by who fancies a chat and possible meet, let me know xxx


----------



## Susan Storm

Big up! London girl here, lol!

If you're looking for a supportive friend on here, friend request me, i'd love to talk with some fellow SAers, I love this forum so far, it would be really cool to make a genuine friend on here. London/UK/Europe/World!


----------



## CK1708

Born down south, then move up north and now living somewhere in the UK


----------



## fredbloggs02

I speak for Buckinghamshire, West of London.


----------



## oragans88

Ji, I'm from warwickshire if anyone wants to chat just pm me


----------



## IsThereAComputerOption

I come from Leicester, I know I know, it's a horrible existence.


----------



## shadow cougar

I'm UK all the way. I'm from England.


----------



## rainbowOne

Leicester/Harborough here


----------



## Fortune

South East here..


----------



## stewbert

I'm from America but I live in London. Hi, everybody.


----------



## JamesV

essex, here!


----------



## overanout

Highlands..


----------



## Liamrage

From Leeds me.


----------



## Iamjohn

Northern Ireland here. Yeah, I know, nobody thinks it counts.


----------



## Sociallycrappy

Im from birmingham


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I work in the UK, technically.


Friday Royal Wedding bank holiday!


Yessss *pumps fist*


----------



## surreyger

Hey. Just joined, from Bromley/Croydon areas in and around London, england. Anyone near by?


----------



## xTKsaucex

Toon toon, black and white army!


----------



## Devoted2You

I'm from the UK!
Dorset


----------



## Devoted2You

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Friday Royal Wedding bank holiday!
> 
> Yessss *pumps fist*


Haha, I know. It's awesome. I only have a 3 day 'work' week because of Bank Holiday Monday and the Royal Wedding


----------



## oohsandaahs

i'm a human from london


----------



## xTKsaucex

oohsandaahs said:


> i'm a human from london


 im not


----------



## Venompoo

Im from london woo hooo lol


----------



## starrynite

*hello*

hello everyone! i too am from britland - north london


----------



## challangerchris

Hi all, my first post to say I'm from West Yorkshire, Halifax area.

How dooooooooo


----------



## mrmarc

I live near liverpool!


----------



## vvv

from north London too


----------



## Dan iel

I am from the outskirts of London, West


----------



## purplefruit

Manchester :yay


----------



## strato86

Yo! Look left <-


----------



## BluButterfly

South London! :yes


----------



## Nibbler

Midlands:yawn


----------



## Brokenxx

Leeds


----------



## euphoria

If anyone's in the Herts area or within train distance, add/PM me . Would love to have some SASers to chill with, no one I know from here lives nearby.


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB

Hi, Im from North Yorkshire.


----------



## HQuirk

Hi everyone, Im from Liverpool


----------



## Wall of Red

Hey all. I'm from the Birmingham area.


----------



## HannahAnarchy

I'm from just outside London, lived ere for my whole life. Its cool to see that there are others from the UK. High5 fellow brits!


----------



## TheoBobTing

I'm from East Lancashire. I'd like to meet up with fellow SA-ers but the get-togethers seem to be 20 miles or more away from me.


----------



## blushgirl

Yeah i'd meet up with some of you  i live in portmouth which i guess is kinda near london :/


----------



## NobodysPerfect

I'm 22, female and from London. I'd love to talk to more people with SA and even potentially meet up on a friendship level should you be interested in that. I have met people with SA before on 1-1 meets and group meets and although yes intially it can be nerve wracking, I find it comforting befriending people that understand and can emphasise. However, i'm just as happy to just talk to people online without the possibility of meeting. I don't really mind if we have different interests or what age/gender you are. I have msn, skype etc so feel free to PM me should you wish. Feel free to just msg your msn or just a simple how are you if you're stuck for what to say...I know intro messages are not the easiest things to write


----------



## Paragon

Did i post on this thread already? I can't remember. Anyway, yeah, I'm the UK  East Midlands.


----------



## boynextdoor

*hey*

I'm from surrey/Hampshire border area. Would love to meet with some other SA people, its not easy trying to describe how scary social events can be and would be nice to meet with people who truly understand what it really means.


----------



## Shadow2009

I'd love to meet up with people, i'm really craving someone my own age (17) to speak to about stuff. I'm in the North Lanarkshire area.


----------



## BabyOakTree

Hiya I'm from London


----------



## tot

Hi i live around the harrow middx area in the uk. Am 43 would like to get to know people similiar to me and around my age!


----------



## 0lly

Hullo. I'm from birmingham but spend a lot of my time alone and unhappy in manchester because of university.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I'm in Scotland. (The bit attached to the top of England)LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liana27

Berkshire, havent seen anyone else on here from here.


----------



## Innamorata

North-east here.


----------



## GioUK

i'm in Bristol, would be nice to get to know some UK-people on here


----------



## Ivan AG

I live in Sutton, Surrey or Southern London. 

I would like to meet up with some people on here sometime.


----------



## Und3rground

I'm from Wolverhampton


----------



## Abb

Nice to know there are others from the UK. 
I'm from just outside Manchester.


----------



## tigerfox

I'm from South Manchester.


----------



## hoodsurgeon

NE born but live in manchester now


----------



## altosoprano

Ayup. I live in Yorkshire.


----------



## tommo1234

I'm from sunny Worthing


----------



## Banzai

Llaannddaann


----------



## lolzer

hellooo i live in wales but was born in good ol' london


----------



## fleur de lis

Hi there fellow Brits, been living in Londinium for the last 14 years. Just joined!


----------



## Metal_Heart

I live just outside Chester, in the North West


----------



## march_hare

London


----------



## Eski

Londoner here.


----------



## lad

Brighton one man handed mob 'ere.


----------



## CountingClockwise

I'm from England, Surrey specifically.


----------



## sucitysu

I am from Dudley. Looking to make new friends in this area if poss. I am 38.


----------



## vegemike

ME!! 
but now I live in Italy.


----------



## WolfehJ

.


----------



## Daniel92

Hertfordshire here


----------



## Innamorata

vegemike said:


> ME!!
> but now I live in Italy.


So jealous. :blank


----------



## NikNak8

Im in scotland


----------



## Matomi

I'm in Widnes -.-
In the North West...


----------



## danabeaton

I'm in Scotland, but I'd be up for a London meet-up sometime. I think there'd be less pressure with other SA people. Has anyone thought about planning something?


----------



## Jadorable

New here so Hi...and yeh im from Manchester


----------



## bendimmick

*hi*

i think i'm the only person from bournemouth on here lol.


----------



## purplefruit

danabeaton said:


> I'm in Scotland, but I'd be up for a London meet-up sometime. I think there'd be less pressure with other SA people. Has anyone thought about planning something?


there are meetups closer to you :lol in Yorkshire. At least once a month. In fact I usually go to those meets rather than the ones in my own area



Matomi said:


> I'm in Widnes -.-
> In the North West...


I worked with a guy from Widnes, I liked his accent.



tigerfox said:


> I'm from South Manchester.


Me too!


----------



## Venompoo

Any meet ups in London


----------



## march_hare

How are such meet ups arranged?


----------



## danabeaton

Eliza said:


> there are meetups closer to you :lol in Yorkshire. At least once a month. In fact I usually go to those meets rather than the ones in my own area


I think London might be easier for me to travel to by train though. I don't know how to get to Yorkshire


----------



## katiec2312

I'm from north hampshire, near surrey and berkshire.
Everyone seems to be in London or up north!


----------



## art of pretension

Northern Ireland here 
what a loner i am lol


----------



## urbanspaceman

The North West. How about age? I sometimes feel kind of old checking out the postings on this site....


----------



## GioUK

katiec2312 said:


> I'm from north hampshire, near surrey and berkshire.
> Everyone seems to be in London or up north!


true, i think i must be the only one from the south west on here :blank


----------



## katiec2312

GioUK said:


> true, i think i must be the only one from the south west on here :blank


Well we're both southerners


----------



## tommo1234

katiec2312 said:


> I'm from north hampshire, near surrey and berkshire.
> Everyone seems to be in London or up north!


Nope I'm just about as far south as you can go!


----------



## justmealone

UK here too, Teeside to be exact(ish)

We should definitely all get together, go on a pub crawl. We can shuffle from pub to pub not really talking and getting blind drunk... could be fun!


----------



## katiec2312

justmealone said:


> UK here too, Teeside to be exact(ish)
> 
> We should definitely all get together, go on a pub crawl. We can shuffle from pub to pub not really talking and getting blind drunk... could be fun!


Lol


----------



## Innamorata

justmealone said:


> UK here too, Teeside to be exact(ish)
> 
> We should definitely all get together, go on a pub crawl. We can shuffle from pub to pub not really talking and getting blind drunk... could be fun!


You must be near me.


----------



## justmealone

Innamorata said:


> You must be near me.


Whereabouts are you?


----------



## Innamorata

Middlesbrough. You?


----------



## jonny neurotic

I'm from sconny botland...


----------



## xTKsaucex

Innamorata said:


> Middlesbrough. You?





justmealone said:


> UK here too, Teeside to be exact(ish)
> 
> We should definitely all get together, go on a pub crawl. We can shuffle from pub to pub not really talking and getting blind drunk... could be fun!


good to know some peeps on here are nearby. Moved a month or so back tp Middlesbrough for Uni, pretty big culture change. One question, those bangs every night are gun shots right?


----------



## justmealone

Innamorata said:


> Middlesbrough. You?


Same, well just outside really.

Never thought that out of the billions of people who could read this board there'd be anyone nearby. Nice to know.


----------



## Innamorata

xTKsaucex said:


> good to know some peeps on here are nearby. Moved a month or so back tp Middlesbrough for Uni, pretty big culture change. One question, those bangs every night are gun shots right?


I don't hear bangs, I live in a nice area!

Yeah, pretty surprised that there's actually anyone near.


----------



## justmealone

Sorry xTKsaucex thought I'd replied to you in that last post. 

Anyway, no bangs here either, must live in a nice area too. 

Btw, looked at your deviantart page, some great stuff on there!


----------



## spades07

Yep Uk-er from the South.


----------



## xTKsaucex

justmealone said:


> Sorry xTKsaucex thought I'd replied to you in that last post.
> 
> Anyway, no bangs here either, must live in a nice area too.
> 
> Btw, looked at your deviantart page, some great stuff on there!


cheers me dears, I'm hoping to get some more digital painting done soon at some point but Uni's got me learning all this 3d animation stuff which will fill my time up at the minute so will update when I can.


----------



## Venompoo

I'm fro
M London hi 

Is there any sa groups around here


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB

I'm from north yorkshire....


----------



## sammichiaki123

UK, Bournemouth here


----------



## kitkatstar1

I am making myself known.


----------



## misterCraig

*Raises hand*


----------



## peachycheeks

Surrey just outside London! Sammichiaki123 do you go to the uni? I used to go to AUCB


----------



## AnxiousA

peachycheeks said:


> Surrey just outside London! Sammichiaki123 do you go to the uni? I used to go to AUCB


Whereabouts are you, I'm in a similar area


----------



## MrZi

I'm from manchester..


----------



## MrZi

danabeaton said:


> I'm in Scotland, but I'd be up for a London meet-up sometime. I think there'd be less pressure with other SA people. Has anyone thought about planning something?


still nothing on this? - the meet up that is.


----------



## AnxiousA

MrZi said:


> still nothing on this? - the meet up that is.


I've not seen anything other than general discussion. There was a thread with ideas on somewhere...

...here

I think someone just has to take the reigns and go for it. I'm not well enough at the moment, but could arrange something in the New Year.


----------



## mackot

I'm from Yorkshire ^^


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

I'm from Surrey


----------



## hoddesdon

AnxiousA said:


> I've not seen anything other than general discussion. There was a thread with ideas on somewhere...
> 
> ...here
> 
> I think someone just has to take the reigns and go for it. I'm not well enough at the moment, but could arrange something in the New Year.


 How about doing it via Skype? I could arrange it if I can take part.


----------



## hewinsred

Hi all. I'm from Wiltshire (ohhh arrrrrrrrrr)


----------



## WTFAust

I'm from Edinburgh. Anyone else?


----------



## MissJacqueline

I'm from N.Ireland! Hi


----------



## Top

Hey, Just joined, South wales.


----------



## Skyliner

Hi, I'm a lurker  23-year-old laydee living in York at the moment, but moving back to Wiltshire soon!


----------



## OTRfan

Hello, all.
I am a new member, from Yorkshire.


----------



## Shynobi

Hi, all
I'm from London


----------



## DirtyVest

Pontypridd, South Wales here


----------



## MJJ2009

Hi Euphoria! yes Im from England,I was just about to make a new post to ask the same question...but then I found this yay


----------



## Hiccups

stockton-on-tees north yorkshire but currently living in australia :/


----------



## Joe H

West midlands


----------



## Witchcraft

:rain Berkshire


----------



## jon 29 uk

im from waaaaaleesss i am. lol.


----------



## mut

i can only imagine what response i'd get if i asked the same question to Malta people lol.. zero response i guess


----------



## Witchcraft

mut said:


> i can only imagine what response i'd get if i asked the same question to Malta people lol.. zero response i guess


You'll never know till you try :b


----------



## helena

KILOBRAVO said:


> I'm in Scotland. (The bit attached to the top of England)LOL!!!!!!!!


^haha

Brighton. 8) that gay capital on the south coast of England :spank


----------



## mut

Witchcraft said:


> You'll never know till you try :b


and that(not trying) is the exact reason for the many things i don't know, and for the vast imagination i have haha =)


----------



## DevilOnMyShoulder

Sorry to revive an old thread...

I am from Hertford - anyone on here local? Not that I would have the confidence to meet you or anything though, lol.


----------



## pantazi

North West England


----------



## Fulloflife

hey! Im from the South of Eng


----------



## Chris1987

Edinburgh here


----------



## Charmander

West Midlands.


----------



## Lila11

London


----------



## Manners1994

euphoria said:


> Anyone from the UK here? I have seen about 1 million Americans but about 2 people from our side of the pond.
> 
> I'd probably be willing to meet up with a few of ya at some point. To what purpose, I have no idea.


Well i'm from England. I am born and brought up in Leeds. I haven't seen that many from the UK on here either, but after all we are a very small nation.


----------



## I wish i was normal

Manchester


----------



## Brasilia




----------



## Zeppelin

Brasilia said:


>


----------



## Ali477

^ lol could you not find a smaller picture? :b


----------



## DubnRun

****ehole northeast here


----------



## randomperson

West Yorkshire


----------



## silicone93

Dorset.


----------



## spades07

South-West


----------



## related

West midlands here


----------



## NeedToSleep

Bedfordshire


----------



## Zeppelin

My country used to be part of the uk? Does that count?


----------



## Charmander

Anyone wanna be texting buddies?


----------



## greenee

anyone from scotland?


----------



## SambaBus

Charmander said:


> Anyone wanna be texting buddies?


I would if I wasn't on pay as you go but conversations with me would be short lived anyways


----------



## Fenren

I'm in Shropshire...


----------



## Charmander

SambaBus said:


> I would if I wasn't on pay as you go but conversations with me would be short lived anyways


Lol that's a shame.  I've never suited pay as you go.


----------



## Virtue

Any1 else here from Essex?


----------



## silicone93

Charmander said:


> Lol that's a shame.  I've never suited pay as you go.


I can't seem to use half of the stuff on PAYG, simply because I end up using Skype to make calls and iMessage on my iPhone with pretty much all of my contacts, or even WhatsApp. The only thing I'm a heavy user of is data. The aid, if anyone could help me dispell my abundance of text allowance, be my guest.


----------



## Soilwork

greenee said:


> anyone from scotland?


Me.


----------



## Raidenx

London


----------



## BillC

Charmander said:


> Anyone wanna be texting buddies?


 sure! PM me I need friends lol. :sigh


----------



## Ryan North West

Republic of Manchester. Aka "Gunchester" to be exact.

Sort something out north westish if you can.


----------



## shammie

UK peep. :clap

Rural Shropshire.


----------



## Sunshinelove

London here


----------



## IRSadface

UK here, Manchester area.


----------



## shammy

west midlands, birmingham


----------



## tray

*UK*

I'm new here. I'm in the UK in London. Is there anyone here in my neck of the woods?


----------



## talisman

Can't remember if I've posted in this thread but here I am from Kent in the South East.

Happy to speak with and potentially meet people from the UK.


----------



## Epsillon

UK here, near Oxford... I signed up today


----------



## Smallfish

West Sussex on the south coast.


----------



## ReleaseMe

Manchester


----------



## Gio

Lancashire


----------



## BlueBoo

London


----------



## Banzai

Another Londoner


----------



## Charmander

Johnni said:


> West Midlands, Warwickshire to be exact.


I live in Warwickshire too!


----------



## Droidsteel

Jigirk said:


> I'm in Shropshire...


OMG someone else from Shropshire ^_^


----------



## podood

Leicester, East Mids here


----------



## silent treatment

In birmingham west mids


----------



## kiirby

Reading. Woo.


----------



## shammy

silent treatment said:


> In birmingham west mids


----------



## That guy over there

WOW so many brits! 

I think ive posted before on here and probally will again but im from London

this is pretty much what my area looks like its paradice


----------



## SIM 83

Rotherham here checking in.


----------



## SambaBus

Oxford. I've posted here before but this area is dead when it comes to SAers so I thought I'd try again and see if anyone's around. If there are people from near here, don't be afraid to message me.  I don't bite even though my avatar looks pretty fierce lol.


----------



## jdeere7930

just posted this somewhere else , but i am from shrewsbury , shropshire


----------



## Ohhai

Portsmouth is clearly where it's at.


----------



## Souldoubt

I'm from Wales, living in Glasgow right now.


----------



## rocco83

Hey, new here but Im from Essex, but pretty much as near to London as makes no difference. Would love to getto know some other people with SA, feels like Im the only one most of the time


----------



## BillC

Leicester!


----------



## Icestorm

Birmingham here.


----------



## RoarOfTheMemphisBelle

North.


----------



## Chaoticsoulsearching

I am from the UK


----------



## Christian S

Midlands - Not far from Birmingham and Derby.


----------



## Yog369

Glasgow

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## ninjagirl965

Hey all im from the north west


----------



## kino

north east


----------



## Wanna be drama queen

Im from the North West


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

Wanna be drama queen said:


> Im from the North West





ninjagirl965 said:


> Hey all im from the north west


Me three. o/


----------



## NeverAFrown_00

From the North West. Currently in the South West.

x


----------



## Littleblood

Hi! I'm not originally from the UK but I currently live in London.


----------



## PaxBritannica

Upstate New Jersey here


----------



## Reppyboyo

South Wales reporting in.


----------



## Faery

North West, Manchester area


----------



## Coat

Hi there, Edinburgh here!


----------



## MindEraser

Rainy Oxfordshire here. :boogie


----------



## retepe94

London city


----------



## RoarOfTheMemphisBelle

Southerner here now residing in the north.


----------



## Indigo75

Nottingham here!


----------



## xXAnnXx

S.Wales here


----------



## BeTrueToYourself

Helllooo, Bristol here.


----------



## DanDeerskin

Hi Everyone! Northern Irishman (Bangor) now living in Preston, Lancashire.


----------



## lemoncake871

Im from the South -West of England.


----------



## dal user

Bfit here as well, from the north west.


----------



## dal user

Brit*


----------



## dal user

ninjagirl965 said:


> Hey all im from the north west





Wanna be drama queen said:


> Im from the North West


Eh up

I live right near cheshire as well


----------



## Cnidaria

Ooh I haven't seen this thread before,

I'm Welsh, living sometimes in south Wales and sometimes in Oxfordshire depending on the wind


----------



## Mk112

London


----------



## yayo

Hello . (Near) Leicester.


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354

Wow there's lots of Brits!

I'm a Northerner - near Newcastle in fact


----------



## Lhasa

North Yorkshire here x


----------



## Revan

*waves* Near Leeds


----------



## Lhasa

cool I am in Skipton


----------



## LONDN

<<<Sorry, edited post because i want to get off this forum thanks, LONDN>>>


----------



## Randomdood13

I'm new here, originally from London but studying at uni in Cardiff at the moment.


----------



## grungekid

Liverpool here. I would love to meet some fellow sufferers. Non of my friends understand what it's like to go through this stuff. It would be great to be able to chat to someone who does.


----------



## NatashaH

Belfast in Northern Ireland


----------



## JudgeDreddlikescookies

from Northern Ireland


----------



## sterlingsangel

Sheffield here! 

I would love to find some people to chat with so feel free to PM me.


----------



## Matthew987

Im English


----------



## VicViper

Sussex-dweller here, pleasure to meet you all!


----------



## CitizenBell

I'm a Geordie but living in France til about June at least.


----------



## elliezenny

I live in Nottingham for uni and Manchester when not at uni


----------



## 77alomor

Yes, London UK


----------



## Sonic244

London UK here, just joined. Would be nice to eventually meet someone too


----------



## Kahnival

Somerset-Yeovil
Feel free to message me if you're near


----------



## Otherside

Midlands here...


----------



## Deimos

From West Midlands, Walsall. If anyone knows where that is .


----------



## Metal_Heart

Rich91 said:


> Eh up
> 
> I live right near cheshire as well


.. sames


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

Down in Plymouth


----------



## Jess93

I'm new here, but just thought I'd say I'm from the UK too. From Birmingham originally but now in Cannock.


----------



## clinteastwood

Hello all. I live in the midlands near Sheffield.


----------



## OdeToMelancholy

I moved from Edinburgh to Devon to London. Been in London for quite a long time now. Hi


----------



## Paragon

Can't remember if I posted on this thread before. Probably! Anyway... UK, Midlands


----------



## tennislover84

Haha Paragon, I was just trying to remember if I posted here too.

I'm from the North East of England.


----------



## Paragon

tennislover84 said:


> Haha Paragon, I was just trying to remember if I posted here too.
> 
> I'm from the North East of England.


I blame old age. Where did I leave my damn walking stick....


----------



## euphoria

Wow, totally forgot about this thread. 16,942 views. Yep.

Is there a meetup happening near London soon? I heard there was. Not that there's more than a 0.01% likelihood of actually attending, but good to keep one's options open. I live about 40 minutes on the train from London. Herts... Totally gonna regret divulging that.


----------



## allyuk09

Southampton here if anyone would like to chat then pm me


----------



## That random dude

Wow there's a lot more English people on here than I thought they'd be oh and I'm living in London.


----------



## Millais

I am from the UK.


----------



## villadb

Hi I'm from Sussex, anyone who wants to talk (especially girls) feel free


----------



## Venompoo

I'm from London. If you guys want to chat to me, go ahead. PM ME i is ready to CHAT to fellow LONDONERS


----------



## southwales

Cardiff


----------



## Shadow2009

Near Glasgow.


----------



## mardymoo

West Midlander here.


----------



## No1uno

North Wales.


----------



## laurenxox

Im from the uk


----------



## random man

im from middlesex uk


----------



## mudslides

Brand new here and in London/essex


----------



## random man

yep the weather is ****, the people are unfriendly


----------



## Lou26

I'm from the Uk and just joined about 20 mins ago. Really hope this site will help


----------



## mudslides

random man said:


> yep the weather is ****, the people are unfriendly


I usually dont mind the weather but bloody hell, I feel like its been winter for a whole year


----------



## random man

mudslides said:


> I usually dont mind the weather but bloody hell, I feel like its been winter for a whole year


today it was reallly sunny but still cold , they say the cold will return on the weekend 
no wonder i see so many pasty faces


----------



## mudslides

random man said:


> today it was reallly sunny but still cold , they say the cold will return on the weekend
> no wonder i see so many pasty faces


Pasty faces are alright, funny in summer when everyone goes insane and strips off revealing bright white bodies though :s I was actually hot today wtf


----------



## Arlandria

Glasgow


----------



## Jj90

From Surrey. Just joined today


----------



## random man

mudslides said:


> Pasty faces are alright, funny in summer when everyone goes insane and strips off revealing bright white bodies though :s I was actually hot today wtf


you should go on holiday, even a few days in a sunny country improves my mood for a long time 
hot? i wore a tshirt in the morning , 2 hours later it was cold


----------



## mudslides

random man said:


> you should go on holiday, even a few days in a sunny country improves my mood for a long time
> hot? i wore a tshirt in the morning , 2 hours later it was cold


I get hot reaaally easily. The best is cool with sun.
We are english people debating the weather. seriously.


----------



## Grant06

Hello. Nottingham here.


----------



## ForBrighterDays

North East.


----------



## renegade disaster

thought i'd already posted in here? i'm from down south.


----------



## pete69

have i posted in here? anyway sunny essex-a local meet would be good.


----------



## UKUS86

american living in Sunderland


----------



## Charmander

mardymoo said:


> West Midlander here.


Ooh same. Hi.


----------



## FunkyMonkey

South yorkshire  Rwaaar lol ^_^


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Thought I replied guess not, moved back to Bedfordshire with my family after living in Derbyshire for three years.  lol need to move (families fine, but really don't like this town at all.) but I have to get a job first.


----------



## MimiLivia

I'm also a UK-er, moved to Bedfordshire from London a while back, so umm.. Hey UK-ers.


----------



## blackangel

*joins the thread*


----------



## chris7

spoz said:


> Yeah me too, British.. Just thinking how hard anxiety is in our culture and wandering if any other brits were out there.


Anxiety is probably tough in any culture


----------



## FireYourDoctor

Norwich, East Anglia...
Anyone else from here?
It'd be great to have a fellow S.A friend!


----------



## miserablecow

from london here


----------



## Rubiconmango

South West London here, lovely weather today huh?


----------



## Randomdood13

Living in NW london at the moment when im not at uni.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

chris7 said:


> Anxiety is probably tough in any culture


This, some countries favour introversion (I'd say the UK favours it over say the US but doesn't favour it as much as say China) but, anxiety is not introversion and you're not going to get by easily being overly anxious anywhere.


----------



## Lucidvio

Another UK person, looking like Im one of the few here from Scotland.


----------



## anona

Anyone in the South Yorkshire area?


----------



## SugarSpunSister

Scotland


----------



## beki

Hi, I'm from the UK too!


----------



## ak3891

I am from surrey, near Gatwick airport  It would be so cool to find more people near me!


----------



## moxy

newcastle !!!!!!


----------



## Splash

Scotland~


----------



## simbo

Plymouth =]


----------



## jate

south wales, used to hail from london. big ups everyone


----------



## Piscean

South London here


----------



## neutrality24

From the UK too


----------



## Kittenish

From the South-West here


----------



## AnxiousChatterbox

Another UK member here! Newly joined xD


----------



## FlyingHigh

And meee! any South East Kent people on here?


----------



## Winterbon3

Newly joined also, from South East here. =]


----------



## RoveRanger

NE London here. Hello all.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Norfolk/Suffolk border.. 
I'm practically a hillbilly :lol


----------



## dal user

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Norfolk/Suffolk border..
> I'm practically a hillbilly :lol


*awaits all jokes about norfolk*

Lol


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Rich91 said:


> *awaits all jokes about norfolk*
> 
> Lol


-I'm not from Norfolk
-I don't have a funny accent
-I'm not a farmer
-I've never driven a tractor

But LOL anyway! :haha


----------



## dal user

ItsEasierToRun said:


> -I'm not from Norfolk
> -I don't have a funny accent
> -I'm not a farmer
> -I've never driven a tractor
> 
> But LOL anyway! :haha


I never said you were

its just that Norfolk gets a lot of stick off the rest of the country due to it being so far out in the backwaters LOL.

example:


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Rich91 said:


> I never said you were
> 
> its just that Norfolk gets a lot of stick off the rest of the country due to it being so far out in the backwaters LOL.
> 
> example:


 :lol It's funny cause it doesn't even make sense :b


----------



## DanDeerskin

Hey guys this isn't a support group as such although some of our contributors are part of various support groups in the Preston area, but from Monday a small group of us are launching an E-Zine called FUNdaMENTAL. Feel free to check us out, content appearing on Monday morning 

http://fundamentalpreston.wordpress.com/


----------



## killingtime

I'm from manchester? If anyone in the surrounding area would like to hand out that would be fab! X


----------



## bencastle

Manchester here


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Persephone The Dread said:


> Thought I replied guess not, moved back to Bedfordshire with my family after living in Derbyshire for three years.  lol need to move (families fine, but really don't like this town at all.) but I have to get a job first.


Well this is depressing/hilarious.

I'm still here...

Help me.


----------



## DreamAcrobatics

landan.


----------



## JustDifferent

uk too, nice to see a few people from our side of the pond!


----------



## soy sauce on toast

Persephone The Dread said:


> Well this is depressing/hilarious.
> 
> I'm still here...
> 
> Help me.


Bedfordshire's not that bad is it? Excluding Bedford and Luton (!!!) of course.


----------



## Krouton

Anyone from Scotland?


----------



## AndrewUK83

From the Chav filled *** end of Derbyshire that is Chesterfield here


----------



## andy2791

Hove here


----------



## tel

Live in cumbria, from London


----------



## RaggedyMan

I live in Hayes, West London


----------



## QuietInSound

Originally from Birmingham now in Staffordshire.


----------



## Zipper Paws

I live in Oxfordshire


----------



## Brilliantly Beta

Swindon here  but soon to be Reading


----------



## dal user

Manchester here

Anybody else here from Manchester?


----------



## SoulSearcher234

DevilOnMyShoulder said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread...
> 
> I am from Hertford - anyone on here local? Not that I would have the confidence to meet you or anything though, lol.


I'm in hertfordshire


----------



## Steven1105uk

Belfast , northern ireland

Steven


----------



## Peonie

I'm from Northern Ireland


----------



## Recessive J

Devon :b


----------



## Bugsy

Rich91 said:


> Anybody else here from Manchester?


I live not far from Manchester


----------



## ghoskin

Milton Keynes, which has the honour of featuring in the "Crap Towns" book.


----------



## Azazello

RaggedyMan said:


> I live in Hayes, West London


Near that neck of the woods myself.


----------



## Dre12

Rich91 said:


> Manchester here
> 
> Anybody else here from Manchester?





Bugsy said:


> I live not far from Manchester


I am close to Manchester these days too.


----------



## dal user

Dre12 said:


> I am close to Manchester these days too.


where abouts?

if you dont wanna share that then its okay but im just curious


----------



## Dre12

Rich91 said:


> where abouts?
> 
> if you dont wanna share that then its okay but im just curious


Don't want to say as I am sharing things on here that I literally don't speak about to anyone.


----------



## dal user

Dre12 said:


> Don't want to say as I am sharing things on here that I literally don't speak about to anyone.


alright man fair enough


----------



## cm500

Glasgow lass here


----------



## The Exodus

I can't imagine seeing anyone else from York, but...


----------



## SouthernTom

South-east here. Feel free to add me on facebook. I need some more fellow SA friends https://www.facebook.com/tom.godson


----------



## Simon D

Bramhall, Cheshire. Funnily enough one of the first persons I posted a message to was,unbeknown to me,from Stockport- about 4miles away...small world. We now keep in touch textually. She's troubled(like us all)but very sweet and kind. I couldn't be happier that I responded to her thread and feel like I've maybe found a fellow future friend.


----------



## Schmosby

London


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner

Edinburgh but not originally from UK


----------



## GarakLee

Manchester here!


----------



## KCfromKC

UK person here :boogieNorth Yorkshire, in an obscure little village between Northallerton and Thirsk


----------



## Pen

Manchester


----------



## roats44862

Cornish maid here! i'm doubting there's many other Cornish people on here, everyone seems so happy here lol


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

Born in Glasgow, lived in Teesside aka Cleveland aka Durham Tees Valley in the North East for most of my life and now I live down south in North Hertfordshire.

I consider myself a Teessider but I appreciate things about Glaswegian culture and humor that most English people don't seem too.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

KCfromKC said:


> UK person here :boogieNorth Yorkshire, in an obscure little village between Northallerton and Thirsk


What village? I'm from those parts.


----------



## KCfromKC

DanTheOutlaw said:


> What village? I'm from those parts.


South Otterington  Where abouts in these parts are you from?


----------



## anomnomnom

Rare ^ people from these parts, I stick my head in every so often and its all London or a lot from Manchester

I salute you fellow yorkshire folk, although I'm more East Yorkshire myself :b


----------



## BreakMyFall

East midlands 

We're all on the same boat I guess...


----------



## Rainbowmuffin

Hello!!! I'm from the UK. I've been a member on here since 2011, whoa time has flown by.


----------



## KCfromKC

anomnomnom said:


> Rare ^ people from these parts, I stick my head in every so often and its all London or a lot from Manchester
> 
> I salute you fellow yorkshire folk, although I'm more East Yorkshire myself :b


Hello fellow Yorkshire person  East Yorkshire, as in Brid area? I'm originally from Scarborough


----------



## zazen11

I live in South Staffordshire area.


----------



## anomnomnom

KCfromKC said:


> Hello fellow Yorkshire person  East Yorkshire, as in Brid area? I'm originally from Scarborough


Much paranoia about my location for a few reasons..but I think I'm about 40 miles or so from brid? I'm near the river :b


----------



## KCfromKC

anomnomnom said:


> Much paranoia about my location for a few reasons..but I think I'm about 40 miles or so from brid? I'm near the river :b


Haha nothing wrong with a little paranoia these days I suppose. I don't know Brid that well anyway, so your exact location is still a secret


----------



## atlantichaddock

Hey,

From Aberdeen here. Working in Germany, currently get home about 2-3 weekends a month and seeing myself getting nowhere at all.


----------



## Fronkie

Scotland Pride :')


----------



## Persephone The Dread

.


----------



## jambojohn96

Scotland


----------



## MaryLea

Hertfordshire/Bedfordshire


----------



## apk55

Near Manchester


----------



## scott83

zazen11 said:


> I live in South Staffordshire area.


Me too


----------



## SouthernTom

So many Northern monkeys. Where are all the other Southern fairies?


----------



## MaryLea

SouthernTom said:


> So many Northern monkeys. Where are all the other Southern fairies?


I was thinking the same!


----------



## SouthernTom

MaryLea said:


> I was thinking the same!


Must be something in the water up there.


----------



## MaryLea

SouthernTom said:


> Must be something in the water up there.


Well if this is anything to go by!

Where in the South are you from?


----------



## SouthernTom

MaryLea said:


> Well if this is anything to go by!
> 
> Where in the South are you from?


Southampton. Such an incredibly dull place to be :yawn

How about you? Are you in London or Chicago? I imagine both are cool places to live.


----------



## MaryLea

SouthernTom said:


> Southampton. Such an incredibly dull place to be :yawn
> 
> How about you? Are you in London or Chicago? I imagine both are cool places to live.


I'm in a small town in-between Hertfordshire and Bedfordshire at the moment. Back to Chicago in November, its my most favourite place. It's so weird, whenever I've asked anyone where they're from lately, everyone always says Southampton :um


----------



## SouthernTom

MaryLea said:


> I'm in a small town in-between Hertfordshire and Bedfordshire at the moment. Back to Chicago in November, its my most favourite place. It's so weird, *whenever I've asked anyone where they're from lately, everyone always says Southampton* :um


Really? You mean people on SAS or in real life? Take me to Chicago pretty please!


----------



## MaryLea

SouthernTom said:


> Really? You mean people on SAS or in real life? Take me to Chicago pretty please!


On SAS but mainly down my local, at a friends bank holiday party, at the theatre a few days ago and literally everyone that's messaged me on match.com :blank Beginning to think that theirs a conspiracy!

Come along, I usually have to travel on my own so more the merrier haha


----------



## Shyassasain

I'm from Devon XD


----------



## NeverAFrown_00

West Yorkshurrrrr.


----------



## Seahorse

Hello 
I'm from Liverpool x


----------



## vaz0202

Manchester


----------



## vaz0202

I'm looking at sorting a meet up for those that would be willing to go Manchester. The plan is to go somewhere on a saturday for around 1pm. This will be in a pub and all would be more than welcome. Who would be up for doing this? Age limit is 18+ for obvious reasons


----------



## escapistmind

Landan ..... oh dear the first and hopefully last time i say that


----------



## jaspy13

Representing Plymouth/Bristol :rub


----------



## SambaBus

Oxford and probably the only one too


----------



## lazl0w

London town!


----------



## Masmith22

I'm from Southeast London so not miles away


----------



## ShadyGFX

Masmith22 said:


> I'm from Southeast London so not miles away


Finally, someone from the southside lol Me too!


----------



## bancho1993

Sussex


----------



## Reckoner7

West Midlands, and I don't sound like a Brummie much to the amazement of most folk outside the midlands.


----------



## X Vicky X

Essex, another southerner!


----------



## SD92

Lancashire.


----------



## Tatteredmind

I'm really new to this kind of thing.
I don't really know how to talk about this but I'm probably going to dive straight into it.

Trouble is, I'm really lonely.
I have a job and a few friends. I don't live near what little family I have.
I don't feel like I have much of a life where I am but I feel the same about where I'm originally from. I guess what I'm trying to say is that I don't feel I belong anywhere.
I'm good at pretending to be happy and to people I know I seem to be the life and soul of things. I'm the one who makes everybody laugh, the one who cheers people up. But inside I feel empty. I don't really know how to explain it. I stumbled across this forum because I'm desperate to talk to other people who feel the same but now I feel a little silly for writing all of that. Sorry if I posted this in the wrong place or spoilt the thread in anyway.
I just wanted somebody to talk to I guess.


----------



## apk55

Manchester Area


----------



## TimeisFear

London  anybody enjoys walks let me know


----------



## ChickenMcNuggets

I'm in the North East - anybody else on the forum from way up here?? 

I can sympathise Tatteredmind, I feel pretty isolated myself in the (small, working class) town where I presently live. Feeling like an oddball, that I don't really 'belong', and the rest of it. It's one reason why I'm thinking of moving down to London, or at least one of the big northern cities (Leeds, Manchester or wherever), where I at least won't feel so isolated - hopefully.


----------



## Lorcan

East London!


----------



## ghost dog

anyone here under 18 had to deal with camhs? absolutely useless


----------



## twinklingstar33

I'm a Scot living in England &#55357;&#56842; hellooooooo


----------



## Dre12

twinklingstar33 said:


> I'm a Scot living in England �� hellooooooo


Hi there. Manchester based Englishman here.


----------



## Lorcan

ghost dog said:


> anyone here under 18 had to deal with camhs? absolutely useless


I did years ago. Was a joke.


----------



## SugarSpunSister

Krouton said:


> Anyone from Scotland?


 Me! I thought I was the only one :yes Where you from?


----------



## Becky1991

Hey guys, 

Im new from the UK too. I live in Hull.


----------



## andyhols

Hi!! I live in London, nice to know there is other people like me ;o


----------



## anomnomnom

Becky1991 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Im new from the UK too. I live in Hull.


Holy crap your rather close to me  That makes a change :b


----------



## MixedNuts

Another Brit. I live near Chester.


----------



## dee2099

East End of London. Get me out of here?


----------



## Dre12

dee2099 said:


> East End of London. Get me out of here?


I thought that London was the centre of the universe?


----------



## Pongy Jumpluff

Blackburn Lancashire. I horrible place filled with chavs


----------



## Dre12

Pongy Jumpluff said:


> Blackburn Lancashire. I horrible place filled with chavs


At least it made it into a Beatles song though.


----------



## davos

Hello everyone, I'm from Leeds. 

Nice to know people from the UK suffer from SA too!


----------



## Parky94

Hey fellow UK users, i'm originally from Leeds but live in Nottingham at the moment for university.


----------



## Neena101

Surrey


----------



## Buddy900

SugarSpunSister said:


> Me! I thought I was the only one :yes Where you from?


I'm from Scotland, too! I live near Abedeen.


----------



## EGLJ

East Londoner here.


----------



## CubeGlow

I wish i lived in the UK . So i could follow english football and go to good art schools.


----------



## TTSP

Yorkshire bloke here


----------



## Dorey23

Im from old blighty. West midlands here


----------



## NumeroUno

From London, living near York now


----------



## agaga

Gloucester!!


----------



## BusWithSquareWheels

Oh look. Theres plenty of us it seems


----------



## shallpass

South of London


----------



## seanybbr1

*Hi*

I'm Sean - 35 - South London


----------



## NeverAFrown_00

TTSP said:


> Yorkshire bloke here


Ey up, duck


----------



## apx24

North West London 

Harrow to be precise.


----------



## imoneofakind

Hi, I live in Nottingham.


----------



## Runningdogz

Im from Scotland:


----------



## monotonous

hey im wayne im from manchester


----------



## TTSP

NeverAFrown_00 said:


> Ey up, duck


'ey up golden brown, hows thee?


----------



## NeverAFrown_00

TTSP said:


> 'ey up golden brown, hows thee?


Not many Yorkshiremen and women on 'ere. Good to see yer! :yes


----------



## TTSP

NeverAFrown_00 said:


> Not many Yorkshiremen and women on 'ere. Good to see yer! :yes


Indeed! You don't be any chance know of any SA groups in the area do you?


----------



## twitchy666

I like my area. Lucky to be just outside London. Most of my life happened in London. Girls met with Skype - foreign - using me to learn English. Working in city when staying with them.They came to mine. Simple things. Hooking up. Visited Up north


----------



## NeverAFrown_00

TTSP said:


> Indeed! You don't be any chance know of any SA groups in the area do you?


I honestly don't. Are you signed up to SAUK, too? Perhaps that'd be more useful.


----------



## TTSP

NeverAFrown_00 said:


> I honestly don't. Are you signed up to SAUK, too? Perhaps that'd be more useful.


No I'm not but I'll make sure I do, thanks!


----------



## paganlady

Im from Bolton,north west England.:b


----------



## Dre12

paganlady said:


> Im from Bolton,north west England.:b


Greater Manchester area also.


----------



## Ciderman

Another Yorkshire bloke here


----------



## Zack

For it is I, Zack. I come from Mercia unto this place.


----------



## Jemgadxx

Nottingham


----------



## spzed

Coventry here!


----------



## al71

Ciderman said:


> Another Yorkshire bloke here


Anywhere near Leeds? I'm looking for some like-minded people to join a SA Behavioural Therapy Group.


----------



## believe hope faith

Bournemouth!


----------



## Saleemaslam

Originally from Bradford but studying at Liverpool at the moment


----------



## Man01

Yorkshire - Doncaster


----------



## Recessive J

Exeter, Devon


----------



## vanilla90

Preston


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Northern ireland/North east


----------



## 3030

Peterborough represent.


----------



## Pidge11

:boogieDevon


----------



## forgetmylife

hi. I'm from the us of a


----------



## Muggle

I'm in Liverpool


----------



## SouthWest

It's in the name - Cornwall represent.


----------



## going going Gone

n.i. here..


----------



## Jhaimcee

Derbyshire. 
???


----------



## gamingpup

Devon ^^


----------



## MurkyPurple

Yorkshire :boogie


----------



## Joe

hi


----------



## Recessive J

Pidge11 said:


> :boogieDevon


Me too! :boogie

Don't see many people on here from 'round these parts

High five for living in such a badass area :high5


----------



## Pidge11

Recessive J said:


> Me too! :boogie
> 
> Don't see many people on here from 'round these parts
> 
> High five for living in such a badass area :high5


:clap yay! I've seen only a couple from down here  high five indeed :high5


----------



## Recessive J

Pidge11 said:


> :clap yay! I've seen only a couple from down here  high five indeed :high5


Haha yeah, Devonian SASers are a rare species :lol

But it's nice to know we're not alone down here! :b


----------



## Pidge11

Recessive J said:


> Haha yeah, Devonian SASers are a rare species :lol
> 
> But it's nice to know we're not alone down here! :b


XD indeed they are


----------



## SouthWest

Anyone even further south? Anyone else in Cornwall?


----------



## scubadiver007

Hampshire


----------



## SouthernTom

scubadiver007 said:


> Hampshire


Wahoo!!! Me too!!!


----------



## Improbable

Yep


----------



## ChillPenguin

New Guy checking in

Hemel Hempstead Hertfordshire


----------



## tynestone

Newcastle! 

From Sunderland, now living in Newcastle. Hoping to create a Facebook group for SA's in the UK for day-to-day chat and maybe occasional gatherings, but I can't open one without any friends :b

There do seem to be closed groups on Facebook, but I want to make a secret one so my family and work colleagues don't find out on their news-feeds.


----------



## DangerousNomad

Yorkshire!


----------



## JayLee38

I'm from the UK  Sheffield to be precise


----------



## Crystal13

From Southampton, Hampshire!


----------



## Sparkmonz

Anyone in Cambridge?


----------



## sleeplesswings786

hi guys.
from Derbyshire!


----------



## Awkwardalan

X


----------



## roats44862

SouthWest said:


> Anyone even further south? Anyone else in Cornwall?


me! almost as south westerly as you can get.


----------



## BreatheMe1995

Leicestershire  Anyone else?


----------



## TheLastDurberville

Somerset when I'm not at university


----------



## dal user

Manchester

Any fellow Mancs here???


----------



## scubadiver007

SouthernTom said:


> Wahoo!!! Me too!!!


Whereabouts?


----------



## SouthernTom

scubadiver007 said:


> Whereabouts?


Southampton. How about you?


----------



## scubadiver007

SouthernTom said:


> Southampton. How about you?


Basingstoke


----------



## SwtSurrender

UK people are sexy, nice to meet ya'll.


----------



## Pessoa

dreamingmind said:


> UK people are sexy, nice to meet ya'll.


Gor blimey! Right you are guv'nor. British accent votest sexiest accent.
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...exiest-accent-confirmed-british-but-which-one
But like the article asks, which one? Does Ozzy turn people on with his Brummie patois?


----------



## Sherlock Holmes

I'm a Londoner, and new to this forum. My first post :3


----------



## triangle123

Bath here!


----------



## Woodydreads

Derby-ish


----------



## VeMuñeca

Hi UK! :boogie


----------



## Dre12

Doby said:


> Hi UK! :boogie


Hello.

Greater Manchester at this exact moment.


----------



## goku23

west london


----------



## goku23

dreamingmind said:


> UK people are sexy, nice to meet ya'll.


indeed we are! lol
you need a dry sense of humour to survive here though! sarcasm and avoiding awkward eye contact with strangers on the train are trademarks of ours!
...oh and always giving directions to strangers when they ask even if it means not actually knowing where the hell that place is!
...no place like home lol


----------



## SwtSurrender

goku23 said:


> indeed we are! lol
> you need a dry sense of humour to survive here though! sarcasm and avoiding awkward eye contact with strangers on the train are trademarks of ours!
> ...oh and always giving directions to strangers when they ask even if it means not actually knowing where the hell that place is!
> ...no place like home lol


The UK accents is a major turn on for me 
I just get into a turned on-smiling dazed whenever I hear that sexy dang.... sexy.


----------



## lonerider

Hey I'm from Kent, not far from London .


----------



## emre43

First post here, I'm also from Kent


----------



## OutsideR1

TheLastDurberville said:


> Somerset when I'm not at university


Somerset here too!


----------



## Smallfry

Notts hi! been here since 2004 on and off, today just happens to be the first day of 2015 I checked in to see whats going off around here...whether much has changed​


----------



## Pidge11

triangle123 said:


> Bath here!


:yay me too! I've not many people from the area


----------



## twitchy666

*No family? Not enough friends?*

Turned away from my town's key night venues I've attended and set up nights with friends and paid for it. Most friends have all gone to work all over UK and abroad. Just about everyone I know has children. Never been my intention. Just to earn money.

Ibiza has become famous for the association with nightlife and the electronic music that originated on the island. It is well known for its summer club scene which attracts very large numbers of tourists, though the island's government and the Spanish Tourist Office have controversially been working to promote more family-oriented tourism.

I've missed out completely... ie, Cafe del Mar? Thailand was the best place.

My desire to travel the world has been limited and won't increase.

Nothing as special as going abroad for work


----------



## bluecrime

Kent sometimes, Oxford other times. I'm in London a lot too. lol, would be cool to meet up in real life!


----------



## Haz606

I'm from the SW.

Also my first post on here...


----------



## Ntln

I've lived in the UK since september, but I'd rather not specify the area, since anyone who reads would probably be able to tell exactly which uni I go to. Doubt anyone else from this site lives here anyway.


----------



## Recessive J

Haz606 said:


> I'm from the SW.
> 
> Also my first post on here...


South-west too, seen quite a few of us on here lately, nice to know we're not alone down here haha ^_^

:wels


----------



## joko

Wow, crazy how many of us are on here! I'm from Liverpool myself.


----------



## Haz606

Recessive J said:


> South-west too, seen quite a few of us on here lately, nice to know we're not alone down here haha ^_^
> 
> :wels


yeah  thanks for the welcome. I'm also in Devon...East Devon to be slightly more precise.

Nice profile, I like a couple of the same bands as you


----------



## Anxious Adam Black

I'm from Lahn-dahn mate!


----------



## tannat

Oxford but currently in Bucks. I skip around the country depending on my job.


----------



## chrissy4380

Hi all im new on here im from west mids


----------



## Recessive J

Haz606 said:


> yeah  thanks for the welcome. I'm also in Devon...East Devon to be slightly more precise.
> 
> Nice profile, I like a couple of the same bands as you


Haha thanks 

Hey this is kinda a shot in the dark but don't suppose you know of any social anxiety support groups in the area? I'd really like to go to one but I can't find any lol >.<


----------



## Haz606

Recessive J said:


> Haha thanks
> 
> Hey this is kinda a shot in the dark but don't suppose you know of any social anxiety support groups in the area? I'd really like to go to one but I can't find any lol >.<


I did research this briefly a while ago and found this one in Exeter, idk if that's accessible for you...

http://www.bridgecollective.org.uk/

I haven't been myself, from the website it seems a bit more like a drop in service rather than a regular meet up time for 'sufferers' but I imagine it would be worth a go


----------



## Recessive J

Haz606 said:


> I did research this briefly a while ago and found this one in Exeter, idk if that's accessible for you...
> 
> http://www.bridgecollective.org.uk/
> 
> I haven't been myself, from the website it seems a bit more like a drop in service rather than a regular meet up time for 'sufferers' but I imagine it would be worth a go


Thanks, I'll look into it


----------



## BritishPeace

Liverpool represent.


----------



## SD92

Just outside Garstang in the Wyre Borough of Lancashire.


----------



## TheDoubtfulGuest

Another londoner


----------



## cool user name

bucks/beds


----------



## loser456

I'm from the UK  Shropshire specifically, anyone else from the midlands region?


----------



## Reckoner7

West Mids, hopefully soon to be London.



loser456 said:


> I'm from the UK  Shropshire specifically, anyone else from the midlands region?


I am!, there seems to be quite a few people on here from the Midlands.


----------



## OutsideR1

Recessive J said:


> Haha thanks
> 
> Hey this is kinda a shot in the dark but don't suppose you know of any social anxiety support groups in the area? I'd really like to go to one but I can't find any lol >.<


Im in the southwest myself and want a group to go to as well. i used to go to one in Bristol but I that was a long time ago and I didn't really enjoy it.


----------



## Darren C

*British*

From Dundee, Scotland


----------



## abc333

anyone from crawley?


----------



## Furiosa

West Midlands here


----------



## Dan1987

Hi from Nottinghamshire.


----------



## cool user name

Hi


----------



## Drew Peacock

sowf essicks innit


----------



## Avo91

Hello fellow UK'ers! 
I'm from Cambridge.


----------



## Depressed94

Anyone from hull here?


----------



## ER1108

joko said:


> Wow, crazy how many of us are on here! I'm from Liverpool myself.


I live in Liverpool!


----------



## Mrs Darling

I'm here in the People's Republic of Brighton and Hove!


----------



## silent treatment

Hi..from Birmingham here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## steph22

I'm from Northern Ireland!


----------



## Star241

silent treatment said:


> Hi..from Birmingham here!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Me too! I'm from Erdington, specifically


----------



## Zosie92

Hello! From a tiny little village near(ish) Bath


----------



## AB1994

Hi, im from liverpool


----------



## googleamiable

Drew Peacock said:


> sowf essicks innit


u fackin wot mate?

east london here


----------



## Breakingthebarrier

Hi, I'm from Aylesbury!


----------



## Staceylea

Hiya I'm from warwick


----------



## Zendo

Herts checking in. Hopefully not for much longer though. Saving up to make my escape and go travelling next year, see if I can shake this social anxiety off by complete immersion in uncomfortable situations. It's going to be terrifying!


----------



## StandardToast

Yorkshire, woooo.


----------



## desartamiu

East Anglia... am I the only one? >_<


----------



## SENNA

Im UK bound


----------



## macky

bluethousand said:


> East Anglia... am I the only one? >_<


Well East Anglia is a big chunk of the country. It's all about naming your county. So yeah I'm from Essex.


----------



## cool user name

bluethousand said:


> East Anglia... am I the only one? >_<


Me too, on the beds/bucks boarder here


----------



## MoonlitMadness

Anyone from Reading?


----------



## silent silence

Hello I'm new to the forum and from Gloucestershire


----------



## SENNA

I'm UK bound


----------



## AbandondedWolf

Probably the only person from Wales here


----------



## desartamiu

macky said:


> Well East Anglia is a big chunk of the country. It's all about naming your county. So yeah I'm from Essex.


I'm from the heart of the region, Suffolk.


----------



## solitarius

I'm from Leicestershire.


----------



## selfloathingregular

I'm from the capital of England.............Nottingham.


----------



## pwrctrl

anyone from South East london ?


----------



## zomb

Scumbag deseise pit here. Also known as Mordor, though more commonly known as Milton Keynes( roundabout town).


----------



## SENNA

I'm UK bound


----------



## Bedfordgal

I'm from Bedfordshire hi


----------



## Strychine

Portuguese living in Edinburgh!


----------



## ronni90

I'm from the UK


----------



## Redvision_95

From Walsall, Near Birmingham and Wolverhampton.


----------



## blackman

From south west london


----------



## lunarc

East London :hs


----------



## Todd124

Norfolk!


----------



## RaspberrySpider

Todd124 said:


> Norfolk!


I'm from Norfolk too! :smile2:


----------



## Todd124

RaspberrySpider said:


> I'm from Norfolk too! :smile2:


Ah cool!


----------



## JayLee38

BANG 

I'm from sheffield


----------



## gamingpup

Devoner here.


----------



## ChazB

Glasgow!


----------



## sebastian1

tennislover84 said:


> Haha Paragon, I was just trying to remember if I posted here too.
> 
> I'm from the North East of England.


Anyone have any idea what happened to tennislover84? He was a friend of mine. If you know anything please send me a PM or VM. Thanks


----------



## klvmm

Boring ol' london


----------



## BoopBoop

South East


----------



## LilSugar

South West


----------



## Kmarie92

Any fellow Londoners?


----------



## The Starry night

North of England


----------



## Eluvium

Hi I'm from the UK but I haven't been here long. Just joined


----------



## Rebecca29

South west  just joined too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## needhelpquickly

Leeds. Probably enough to give anyone anxiety :')
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## speedywheels2319

Representing the Emerald Island (Northern Ireland to be exact.) Shout out to the few other fellow Irish I came across 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## ConstantWorry

needhelpquickly said:


> Leeds. Probably enough to give anyone anxiety :')
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know the feeling
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## femalepresident

euphoria said:


> Anyone from the UK here? I have seen about 1 million Americans but about 2 people from our side of the pond.
> 
> I'd probably be willing to meet up with a few of ya at some point. To what purpose, I have no idea.


I am also from Tealand.


----------



## Geetarz

I'm from the UK &#127995;


----------



## TheGarlicRouter

I'm from the UK, Brum to be specific.


----------



## _Thomasjs81

TheGarlicRouter said:


> I'm from the UK, Brum to be specific.


I'm not too far, just down the road in the Dudley area 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2JZ

Leicestershire


----------



## knash94

Suffolk 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheGarlicRouter

2JZ said:


> Leicestershire


Do you go to Leicestershire University?


----------



## The Starry night

aye aye.


----------



## Kenny1973

I'm from the UK, Perth, Scotland.


----------



## SENNA

Near London here


----------



## Bexi

I'm in Hampshire x Anyone want to message me, please do


----------



## Drunky

Norfolk.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I'm from Kent in the Medway area, hey all *waves*


----------



## SPARTANMST

Hertfordshire here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vanilla90

I'm in Bath when I'm at uni, but in Preston when I'm home.


----------



## Slimjim88

South eat here


----------



## blueskyes

Hello from London


----------



## running man

Near Stonehenge. Whoop. Whoop.


----------



## londonguy202

hi there, from Croydon, england


----------



## StephCurry

London fam


----------



## Pierre1

londonguy202 said:


> hi there, from Croydon, england


Close to me.


----------



## Pierre1

StephCurry said:


> London fam


Innit though


----------



## StephCurry

Pierre1 said:


> Innit though


allie g


----------



## Charleyy

Essex.


----------



## londonguy202

Pierre1 said:


> Close to me.


:grin2::grin2:


----------



## LemonBones

Hello from the highest suicide rate area in England!


----------



## yerhrherh

Manchester.


----------



## jennyjukes

im from aberdeen scotland but i live in fife now


----------



## jennyjukes

aberdeenshire*


----------



## SFC01

Southampton


----------



## Trooper

London.

Not sure if that's good or bad ?.


----------



## julianne57

Hi I am brand new here & already looks like I'm really late for this thread!! I hope not , I'm from London!


----------



## LilMeRich

julianne57 said:


> Hi I am brand new here & already looks like I'm really late for this thread!! I hope not , I'm from London!


I'm in Sussex (East Grinstead)!


----------



## julianne57

LilMeRich said:


> julianne57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I am brand new here & already looks like I'm really late for this thread!! I hope not , I'm from London!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Sussex (East Grinstead)!
Click to expand...

Hi, LilMeRich,I have only just signed up here, & can see there are a few from this side of the pond!! I have suffered from social anxiety for quite a few years now,
and just only in last hour came across This website!! I also just posted one on 'anyone's experience of support groups' 
as well earlier, but for now I'm just trying to find myself around here!


----------



## Josephed97

Hello from Yorkshire 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GMRsinceZX

Hi everyone. Posting from Hampshire, Havant ?


----------



## GMRsinceZX

Meant to put a smiley face and it came out like a question mark lol


----------



## EskiniAnders82

Hey I'm from Edinburgh , Scotland. Just joined recently


----------



## SFC01

GMRsinceZX said:


> Hi everyone. Posting from Hampshire, Havant ?


Hello to a fellow Hampshirian (is that what we call ourselves?)

Its a shame you are from the wrong side of Hants though :grin2:


----------



## ConstantWorry

Im from Leeds


----------



## the end of silence

Yup, here.


From the south west. Anyone else?


----------



## QuietLabrador19

I'm from Warwickshire.


----------



## BlueRobot

Im from Sheffield


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Birmingham

Anyone not SA enough wants to meet for a drink, let me know! :smile2:

If you're not from Birmingham I'll give you a tour if you like. :yes

*clears inbox*


----------



## SFC01

Pete Beale said:


> Birmingham
> 
> If you're not from Birmingham I'll give you a tour if you like. :yes


with a translator loike?

I prefer the tour that virgin railways runs, if you get lucky, its dark and you dont even have to get out at new street to change :grin2:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SFC01 said:


> with a translator loike?
> 
> I prefer the tour that virgin railways runs, if you get lucky, its dark and you dont even have to get out at new street to change :grin2:


You cheeky bleeder. >


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Oh, btw. lol


----------



## SFC01

Pete Beale said:


> You cheeky bleeder. >


Just kidding of course fella - I mean, its not as if its wolverhampton, and thats the best I can do :grin2:


----------



## SFC01

Pete Beale said:


>


Oh, lol btw


----------



## LDN

Londoner here


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Where about in London?

I've only been once for a few days and want to go back and tick of a few things I missed out of doing.


----------



## LDN

Pete Beale said:


> Where about in London?
> 
> I've only been once for a few days and want to go back and tick of a few things I missed out of doing.


The great and good Westside :wink2: Made in Chelsea, dahling :laugh:

Where/what are you hoping to tick off?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

LDN said:


> The great and good Westside :wink2: Made in Chelsea, dahling :laugh:
> 
> Where/what are you hoping to tick off?


Are you seriously made in Chelsea, or from Peckham or something? 

Well there's far too much stuff to mention that needs ticking off, but one of the main ones is The Natural History museum to see the big arse T Rex.

They used to have one in Birminghams Museum and Art Gallery, but there ain't even a single dino bone left in their anymore. :frown2:

Have you been in The Shard btw?

That was the main thing I wanted to do. Spent about three hours in it so I could see London by day and night.


----------



## LDN

Pete Beale said:


> Are you seriously made in Chelsea, or from Peckham or something?
> 
> Well there's far too much stuff to mention that needs ticking off, but one of the main ones is The Natural History museum to see the big arse T Rex.
> 
> They used to have one in Birminghams Museum and Art Gallery, but there ain't even a single dino bone left in their anymore. :frown2:
> 
> Have you been in The Shard btw?
> 
> That was the main thing I wanted to do. Spent about three hours in it so I could see London by day and night.


Yep love the view from the top of the Shard. Day or night, like you say, but I don't think anything can beat the view at night when the City's all lit up :kiss:

Bloody expensive though!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

LDN said:


> Yep love the view from the top of the Shard. Day or night, like you say, but I don't think anything can beat the view at night when the City's all lit up :kiss:
> 
> Bloody expensive though!


It's expensive for me because I ain't made in Chelsea, like some. 

I bet you're secretly made in Fulham though if you think it's expensive. 

One of the main reasons I need to go back is for another wild hog roast ciabatta roll and raspberry custard tart from Borough Market. om nom. lol


----------



## venompooisback

I joined in 2008/2009 as an old account but i was locked out because i forgot my password and couldn't recover it. It's amazing to see this forum alive and well. Hi all


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

venompooisback said:


> I joined in 2008/2009 as an old account but i was locked out because i forgot my password and couldn't recover it. It's amazing to see this forum alive and well. Hi all


Hi Venompoo, where are you from?


----------



## Beckicocacola

West London &#128075;&#127996;&#128075;&#127996;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Multitude5

Hey, I'm in the UK, down in the south east.


----------



## 917554

South coast here


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Hi, fellow Brits. :smile2:

Just commented on your blog @HollowAraman


----------



## LonelyLurker

Don't know if I've ever mentioned before but East London here.


----------



## 917554

Pete Beale said:


> Hi, fellow Brits. :smile2:
> 
> Just commented on your blog @HollowAraman


Thank you


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

HollowAraman said:


> Thank you


Where do you live down SE btw?

If you want a chat btw PM me.

I love to eat out and do the cinema, and anything really that gets me out doors.

I'm much more adventurous than I used to be.

EDIT

I thought you were 28 but it was your bloody post count lol.


----------



## 917554

Pete Beale said:


> Where do you live down SE btw?
> 
> If you want a chat btw PM me.
> 
> I love to eat out and do the cinema, and anything really that gets me out doors.
> 
> I'm much more adventurous than I used to be.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> I thought you were 28 but it was your bloody post count lol.


Southampton. Used to live a bit more northwards tho.

lol I think many people have been mistaking the number of posts for my age


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

HollowAraman said:


> Southampton. Used to live a bit more northwards tho.
> 
> lol I think many people have been mistaking the number of posts for my age


I read you blog and thought, hmm, she likes the cinema and sushi and is 28, so maybe my almost 40 year old arse could possibly get to know her and hook up for a movie and a restaurant that aint Yo one day, but you're probably not a mature student in her late 20's I guess?

I'm too old again. lol :frown2:


----------



## 917554

Pete Beale said:


> I read you blog and thought, hmm, she likes the cinema and sushi and is 28, so maybe my almost 40 year old arse could possibly get to know her and hook up for a movie and a restaurant that aint Yo one day, but you're probably not a mature student in her late 20's I guess?
> 
> I'm too old again. lol :frown2:


Don't worry about it. I'm 21 so no crime there lol. Nice to talk to you tho. Nvm the PM I guess


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

HollowAraman said:


> Don't worry about it. I'm 21 so no crime there lol. Nice to talk to you tho. Nvm the PM I guess


So I'm too old then? 

I've recently been living with a 25 year old student and sort of dropped lucky and unlucky with her at the same time.


----------



## 917554

Pete Beale said:


> So I'm too old then?
> 
> I've recently been living with a 25 year old student and sort of dropped lucky and unlucky with her at the same time.


----------



## SplendidBob

Haven't posted in here for a while. Kent. In a nice little village with a church that has a leper hole. I recommend them (leper holes not churches).


----------



## venompooisback

Londoner here


----------



## NewScot

Just joined today, NE Scotland.


----------



## jmorgan

Reading here


----------



## spades07

From Devon


----------



## SF4004

From Scotland, are there many Scots on this board?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SF4004 said:


> From Scotland, are there many Scots on this board?


There's one just above your post. 

Where are your from exactly, and do you hike their?


----------



## SF4004

whoops, just decided to skip right to the end of this thread after reading a few posts on the first page :grin2:. I'm just outside of Edinburgh, don't hike, but plan on walking up Arthur's seat someday soon lol


----------



## SF4004

NewScot said:


> Just joined today, NE Scotland.


Nice to see another Scot here! Where in the NE are you from?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SF4004 said:


> whoops, just decided to skip right to the end of this thread after reading a few posts on the first page :grin2:. I'm just outside of Edinburgh, don't hike, but plan on walking up Arthur's seat someday soon lol


I almost went to Edinburgh this year and was gonna do Arthurs Seat. :smile2:

Might do it next year.


----------



## SF4004

haha, that's great! Scotland welcomes you!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SF4004 said:


> haha, that's great! Scotland welcomes you!


I've got a cousin who lives somewhere in Aberdeen with his Scottish GF.

Only met him when he was a baby and I wasn't much older.

Almost stayed in Edinburgh with a fellow SAer this year, but instead, ended up staying with her in her city.

We planned a road trip to Scotland later in the summer, but she thought her car might not be up to it, so we ended up doing The Lake District instead.

I want to do some backpacking in Scotland next year.


----------



## rabidfoxes

London here. Looking to move to Scotland next year, provided I can find a decent job there  Was thinking Edinburgh/Glasgow (so not too much of a shock after 10 years in a large city) - thoughts? Been told by a co-worker that Edinburgh is too fancy for me and by a BT person on the phone (I was cancelling my contract) that Glasgow is way better. I'll take recommendations.


----------



## PandaPop

Essex here


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

PandaPop said:


> Essex here


Sarah, me wench 

May I direct you to to christmas tree thread, where you can post your tree and check out that video of mine and others!

Also, I read on SAUK that you want to start backpacking in the new year.

You should come backpacking with me in The Lake district or Wales if you like. I'm serious. I promise not to invade your tent and pounce on you! >

Where have you been hiking btw?

I spent five days in The Lakes and The Yorkshire Dales this year with a wench from SAUK, but she's fell out with me.

Was hoping to take her to Snowdonia or Scotland this christmas, but it wasn't meant to be. :frown2:


----------



## PandaPop

Pete Beale said:


> Sarah, me wench, it's Frusty
> 
> May I direct you to to christmas tree thread, where you can post your tree and check out that video of mine and others!
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...eo-or-pics-of-your-christmas-tree-or-2124618/
> 
> Also, I read on SAUK that you want to start backpacking in the new year.
> 
> You should come backpacking with me in The Lake district or Wales if you like. I'm serious. I promise not to invade your tent and pounce on you! >
> 
> Where have you been hiking btw?
> 
> I spent five days in The Lakes and The Yorkshire Dales this year with a wench from SAUK, but she's fell out with me.
> 
> Was hoping to take her to Snowdonia or Scotland this christmas, but it wasn't meant to be. :frown2:


Aw that's a shame. 
I go hiking with my boyfriend, started in July so we only did day hikes but now we are looking for places to do weekend hikes in 2018 :grin2:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

PandaPop said:


> Aw that's a shame.
> I go hiking with my boyfriend, started in July so we only did day hikes but now we are looking for places to do weekend hikes in 2018 :grin2:


Where have you been hiking?

Just Epping forest?  or have you managed to tackle your anxiety and get further away?


----------



## PandaPop

Pete Beale said:


> Where have you been hiking?
> 
> Just Epping forest?  or have you managed to tackle your anxiety and get further away?


No Epping forest is mainly for our Sunday walks before dinner :smile2:

We go more South for hiking, South Downs, Kent Downs etc. My favourite has been Box Hill though :grin2:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

PandaPop said:


> No Epping forest is mainly for our Sunday walks before dinner :smile2:
> 
> We go more South for hiking, South Downs, Kent Downs etc. My favourite has been Box Hill though :grin2:


Is that the highest you've been, Box Hill? 

Looks a nice place for a picnic.

Are you craving the mountains?

I was driven all around The Lake district this year, it was bloody awesome.

I wouldn't have seen so much of it if it wasn't for her driving my arse everywhere lol

We did a low level walk, about 7-9 miles around Ennerdale Water and up Brant Fell for a great view of Lake Windermere.

It's gorgeous in The Lakes.

If you can manage to get there or Snowdonia, it will blow you away.

I think the most beautiful place in The Lakes was Buttermere and Crummock Water.

Let me know if you piss the BF off and want to come hiking with me. 

I reckon I could have a right laugh whipping your arse up a mountain with one of me trekking poles. :laugh:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

PandaPop said:


> No Epping forest is mainly for our Sunday walks before dinner :smile2:
> 
> We go more South for hiking, South Downs, Kent Downs etc. My favourite has been Box Hill though :grin2:


What brings you here btw, SAUK being pretty much dead?

It's pretty dead here as well unfortunately tbh. :frown2:


----------



## PandaPop

Pete Beale said:


> What brings you here btw, SAUK being pretty much dead?
> 
> It's pretty dead here as well unfortunately tbh. :frown2:


I just browse here every few months just to be nosy. I'm hardly on SAUK anymore, busy with real life.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

PandaPop said:


> I just browse here every few months just to be nosy. I'm hardly on SAUK anymore, busy with real life.


Busy with real life is good. :smile2:

I was blessed to not have to use this bloody site for a few months when I was living with the girl I mentioned, but I'm now back to my default setting. Sigh

It was so nice to actually be free from the internet for a change, only using it briefly to buy stuff, plan things to do etc.

Back to normal now though, trying to meet people, but it's hard to get any where with anyone else.

Anyway, let me know if you ever want to have a chat.


----------



## ra7

Bedfordshire. Feel free to text me!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

ra7 said:


> Bedfordshire. Feel free to text me!


Hi mate and welcome to SAS.

It will be a miracle if you got a single text here, even if you lived 100 SA life times.

Imagine that, 100 SA life times! :O:frown2:>


----------



## Dalkotak59

Scotland


----------

